# Acting werid



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Shes heavily pregnant, I was wondering if this is normal behavior for pregnant mice, 
Shes a rescue, I got that was pregnant, Ive never breed mice, no do I ever plan on breeding them,


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I'm not sure what behavior it is you're talking about, but if you mean that hunched up back, no, that doesn't look good. Try to reduce the stress in her environment, make sure she's actually able to drink from whatever bottle or bowl you're using, and that she's got easy access to food that she knows she can eat. It's hard with rescues, because you don't necessarily know what they were used to before you got them, in terms of food, water, light, noise.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Not the hunched back, the streatching out. She's got pleanty of water and food that she can get to, her cage is away from everything so there shouldn't be stress


----------



## salemouse (Oct 9, 2010)

Dont go near the cage too often...if shes heavily pregnant she may be in labour and your presence is stressing her out.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Laigaie: I love your avatar.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

I only go to her cage twice a day to chec food and water, she can't see me when I do check for food and water thankfully. That was the only time she could have seen me, and she was doing the stretching out and twitching before she saw me,


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

How long has she been stretched out and twitching? Also, how warm is it in there? She may be in labor, or trying to cool off. If it's the former, leave her be. If it's more than about 80F, she may be over heating. Since she's heavily pregnant, she's more prone to that than others.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm sorry to say that the only kindling mice I've seen looking like that were ones who had kittens stuck and died during or shortly after labour. If she's been like that since your original post, it doesn't look good. Labour should only take less than an hour. I'm sorry


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

The warmest it gets is 80,, and I have a frozen water bottle in there since it does get so warm, she was digging and nexting like crazy last night, the whole cage looks like a mini bomb went off in it this morning, I've been at work for 9 hours so as soon as I get home ill check on her. Sorry for any miss spellings or grammer issues my phones being a bit weird.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

8 healthy pinkies, with nice little milk beans


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Congrats!

I saw this and was gonna say, my heavily preggers mouse likes to stretch out on top of her nest box, idk why. Maybe to ease the pressure on her stomach? Its her first litter, and she is HUGE.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Frizzle said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I saw this and was gonna say, my heavily preggers mouse likes to stretch out on top of her nest box, idk why. Maybe to ease the pressure on her stomach? Its her first litter, and she is HUGE.


Well there was 9, one was still born though, mommas really good about me being in her cage, as long as I give her, her favorite treats before hand,


----------

